# Springfield XD 9 subcompact as first gun?



## JLJ2018 (Oct 27, 2008)

I plan on taking my concealed class in December and after tons of research, I've decided a 9mm is going to be my best route to take for my first gun. (Let me clarify - my first HANDgun, I've hunted for 27 years so I've got plenty of guns)

It just seems like the best caliber for me to be learning on due to the recoil and cost factor of the ammo.

Anyway, I was thinking of buying the XD sub for carrying and was wondering what your thoughts are on this purchase. I have a shooting store about an hour from here but they are... not ummm... pleasant people to put it nicely so any help or guidance here would be appreicated.

I was looking at the larger versions, but getting one that's easily concealed is important to me. I'd love to hear any feedback, suggestions, or other options that you might have for me. Thanks in advance - sure glad I found this place!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I think the XD9SC is a great option for what you're looking for. It's small enough for concealed carry, and it has the larger extended magazine for range/spare use. The extended magazine makes the grip the same length as the Service Models. They're great guns! 

-Jeff-


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

My wife loves hers and so do I. I carry it instead of my 40 service model. It is fun to shoot and I was surprized with how accurate. When I carry it, I use a Crossbreed Supertuck...pretty comfy. Good luck.


----------



## tjm58 (Aug 17, 2007)

The XD 9sc is a fantastic carry. I have the sc and the service, both in 9mm and the sc is my favorite. It handles great with either the 10 rd. mag or the 16 rd., surprisingly little muzzle flip for such a small handgun! Accurate and dependable:smt023


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

For personal reasons, I don't care for the XD's. However, they are fine weapons marketed by a good company, and will suit your needs quite well. Although they are not large, they are nonetheless large enough to still shoot comfortably all day at the range.

As for other options, well - there are a few to consider. The Walther P99Compact, Glock 26, and the S&W M&P will all serve you well. The S&W and Glock will be close in price, the Walther a bit more. Also consider Sig (like a 239) or H&K, which are great weapons as well. These last two are higher in price, probably because the frames are metal instead of plastic.

If you might be wondering which one is my 9mm compact auto carry - it is the Glock 26, but only because I couldn't find a P99c locally......

PhilR.


----------



## JLJ2018 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys. I'll look into the Crossbreed... what would be some other good holster options to look into?


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

All things considered I'd rather have an XD service for carry. The sub is just too big for me...my G19 doesn't feel much bigger then it. If you want a real small 9 for IWB carry get a G26.

With a supertuck or other premium holster (the K&D Dakota Defender also looks fantastic) you won't have troubles hiding a large gun. I can _completely_ hide my G19 with my supertuck, it's barely noticeable even when bending over. I imagine a G17, full size 1911 or other large frame handgun wouldn't be too hard to handle with such a holster.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

JLJ2018 said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. I'll look into the Crossbreed... what would be some other good holster options to look into?


Kramer, Bianchi, Galco, DeSantis, UBG, Safariland, High Noon, Don Hume, Milt Sparks, K.L. Null, Aker, Andrews Custom Leather, Pale Horse, Rafters, Side Guard, Simply Rugged, Fist Inc., D.M. Bullard Leather, K&D, Fobus, Uncle Mike's.

That should get you started. K.L. Null has the quickest delivery times I've seen so far in a high-end maker.

PhilR.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

have you compared it to the glock 26
i love mine
i also have read on this forum that a lot use the glock 19
also
walther PPS
keltec PF9
and can't beat a keltec 3AT or Ruger LCP for pants pocket


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

All of the above...

I have an XD9SC on my hip as I type.

I carry it, or a Kel-Tec P-3AT every day. Either in my waist, or in my briefcase. Both of my carry guns wear belt-clips. Some love-em, some hate-em.

Good luck!

Jeff


----------



## JLJ2018 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ordered it today, should be here tomorrow or Thursday. Gonna call Crossbreed tomorrow and talk to them about some options I'm not too clear on. 

Now just gotta figure out what ammo to shoot. Man I hate starting from square one like this but I guess you have to start somewhere. I can talk shotguns or bows all day long, but this is all new info for me.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JLJ2018 said:


> Ordered it today, should be here tomorrow or Thursday.


Congrats! You'll love it...



> Now just gotta figure out what ammo to shoot.


At the range, just shoot the cheap stuff (usually cheapest at Walmart). I like Blazer Brass, Winchester White Box (WWB), and Remington UMC (in order of preference). For defense, any hollow-point found on the shelf in a gun store is fine in my opinion. Enjoy it!

-Jeff-


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> At the range, just shoot the cheap stuff (usually cheapest at Walmart). I like Blazer Brass, Winchester White Box (WWB), and Remington UMC (in order of preference). For defense, any hollow-point found on the shelf in a gun store is fine in my opinion. Enjoy it!
> 
> -Jeff-


+1.

I also use WWB, Blazer or Blazer Brass, or S&B (when it's on sale) at the range. For defense, I use several different loads, picked for their local availability. I'm not as obsessive as some people are about what loads to use for defense. Any modern hollow point works fine, as long as it functions well in your handgun and you put the bullet where it needs to be.

PhilR.


----------



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

Grats on your new buy.

I think I'm leaning towards an XD40 now (wife will have to adjust) I was able to get one in my hands yesterday. The fit was very nice, haven't run across one that felt a part of me as much as that one.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I am at this moment wearing my full-size XD45, sitting at my desk at work, and I am completely comfortable. I use a Clip-Draw on a Crossbreed belt, and wear a wool shirt for a jacket. This is the most comfortable and the best concealment method I have found to carry an XD.

The Crossbreed Supertuck is also very good. I use it for my 1911, My Kahr K-9, and my CZ-75B, but have not tried one for an XD because I like the Clip-Draw so much.


----------



## JLJ2018 (Oct 27, 2008)

I hear ya on the full size XD... they feel nice. Almost sprung for the XDM 40 but decided on the sub just because of the size. Will probably buy the XDM 40 later on after the buzz dies down and the prices drop a bit.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I think the XD9SC is a great option for what you're looking for. It's small enough for concealed carry, and it has the larger extended magazine for range/spare use. The extended magazine makes the grip the same length as the Service Models. They're great guns!
> 
> -Jeff-


+1...:smt023


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

I have an xd9 tactical and love it. I took it out of the box and ran about 200 rounds through it before I fianlly cleaned it. NO problems.


----------

